# flexible vs. stiff bindings



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

It's not so much the stiffness as it is the speed of response. Beginners tend to be more flail-y so less response gives more room for error.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Yeah, the stiffer the binding the more responsive it will be!!!!!

When you're beggining you tend to make a lot of bad moves, and a softer flexing binding will absorb a lot of those mistakes instead of transfering it to your board, and throwing ya off the bull!!!!!

Soft flexing bindings are also a common choice for crew that like to jib, and bone out their tricks, so soft bindings aren't just for beginners!!!!!


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

Stiff or flexible??? From Mr. In & Out... wow. 

Stiff I'd hope.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

beginners tend to over do...over steer...over compensate...thus a flexible binding is more forgiving
verses
advanced/expert...want quick and precise response to fine tune with subtle movements and/or they also want leverage and power...thus stiff bindings


----------



## fastaction (Nov 27, 2014)

her walls has to be flexible to take my stiffness. 


Joking aside I love my burton diodes and stiff boots 8 stiffness rating


----------

